# what is the best gear to stack with primobolan



## Bazzamax (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello Y'all,

I was originally going to take the primo at 600mg pw on its own for 12 weeks as I was looking to get some nice lean gains with very few sides.

I have heard varied opinions on this, ie folk saying that primo doesn't do much on it's own and others who have had good quality gains on it. Also

I know people who run low dose primo between cycles,they are under the impression that it helps them keep their gains.

Has anyone on here ran primo on it's own to good effect and if not what would be the best gear to stack with it?

Cheers,

Bazza


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Try it on it's own and make your own mind up, if you stack it your not going to really know if it does anything for you.

I'm going to run it very soon at 1000mg EW on it's own I'm sure I might get a little bit off it.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll be running primo for 16 weeks shortly - perhaps with a very low dose of test (250mg PW) if any at all.

Depends if my libido takes a nose dive LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

You guys must be loaded to be running primo at such doses!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

More than 1 way to skin a cat Bro...

I spend way less on gear PW than quality steak etc.. TBH


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> You guys must be loaded to be running primo at such doses!


Less than a round of drinks down the pub.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

I dont drink, smoke, go out, I work mon-fri and at weekends and still cant afford it, so there! LOL...I see what your both saying though.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bazzamax said:


> Hello Y'all,
> 
> I was originally going to take the primo at 600mg pw on its own for 12 weeks as I was looking to get some nice lean gains with very few sides.
> 
> ...


I have ran with masteron and eq when i went thro my phase of "not touching test as gave me bloted face look" held size well, gained few lean lbs, got stronger and tightened up.....

def think should add something to it....

I personally think it works better when combined with something as a "synergistic" effect

Much better than running alone IMO


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

hard training and a good diet


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> hard training and a good diet


YAWWWNNNNN


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I have ran with masteron and eq when i went thro my phase of "not touching test as gave me bloted face look" held size well, gained few lean lbs, got stronger and tightened up.....
> 
> def think should add something to it....
> 
> ...


sounds like a nice little cycle that mate


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

jw007 said:


> YAWWWNNNNN


HAHAHAHA


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> You guys must be loaded to be running primo at such doses!


Depends where you get your gear buddy lol


----------



## Bazzamax (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks for your replies folks,

I'm thinking on this occasion i will run the primo by itself to see what results i can achieve. I will go at 700mg p/w for 12 weeks.

If i'm happy with that the next time i could try stacking it with Equ and masteron as i have used eq before and liked it. I'm trying to stay away from test but will have it onhand incase my libido takes a plunge. It's going to be a couple of months yet before i start this but i will let you guys know how things are going with it.

cheers,

Bazza.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i ran sherring primo alone @400mg PW for somewhere between 6 months and a year

looked lean, hard and felt very happy with my shirt off

had a good diet though, as i dont think its worth it if esating [email protected] the benefits of its low water retaining properties are wasted due to bloat from sugary foods and trans fats

a few years later i couldnt get primo, so i bought a well known trusted ug lab methanolone enanthate

i couldnt achieve the same results...not even from 1000mg PW

so, i used high dose test for 10 days...then 10 days off..then 10 days meth/en...then 10 days off...then repeat

this worked, as i stayed nice n full from the androgens, but leaner when on the anabolic phase

this is a combo i would use again if i ever take gear again


----------

